# Seastar Hydralic Steeering Questions.



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

What type of fluid do I use? Transmission? Or hydralic?

And is it simple to bleed the air? I hav a Seastar 1.7 Front mount, where the fill is on my steering wheel, with twin engins.

Thanx!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/8/2008)*What type of fluid do I use? Transmission? Or hydralic?
> 
> And is it simple to bleed the air? I hav a Seastar 1.7 Front mount, where the fill is on my steering wheel, with twin engins.
> 
> Thanx!


SeaStar hydraulic steering systems require the use of a special high quality hydraulic fluid meeting MIL SPEC H-5606 C. This fluid is available in QT (32 US fluid ounce) bottles as:

SeaStar Hydraulic Fluid:*
Part Number HA5430 - 1 qt*

* HA5440 GALLON*


Alternate recommended hydraulic fluids for SeaStar steering systems


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 border=1><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffff99><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>*Oil Manufacturer*</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left>*Brand Name*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>SeaStar
Shell
Esso
Texaco
Chevron
Mobil
Petro Canada</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left>SeaStar oil part number HA5430
Aero Shell Fluid #4
Univis N15 or J13
HO15
Aviation Hydraulic Fluid A
Aero HFA
Harmony HV115 (In Canada Only)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 1 or 2 qts at the shop if you need them tomarrow. Also my father in law said it was about 75 each to change the pitch on those props. I recomend we hunt up some props 2 inches less than the ones you have for a test run. Also the lower pitch props will be 1/2 inch bigger in diameter. This allows for more thrust which will hold the boat on a plain at lower rpm's because of less "slip". If he has some he will lend them to you for a test run. Tim:letsdrink


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

5606C is no longer the current standard. You can get 5606G, H, etc. at most small airport FBOs. And before you tell me you got the 5606C info from Teleflex's website, do a little more looking around...they have lots of outdated info on their website and you can find references to 5606G, 5606H, etc.

Harry


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Clay, Yes it's always best to use the Sea Star brand. With that being said if it's not available use hydrolic oil as thin as you can find it. It's not easy to find here in Pensacola.If you use heavy oil or the standard hydrolic oil it will work fine in the summer but will work you to death in the winter. Been there done that!!!!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay,

Stay with the Sea Star fluid. I have it, in Navarre, West Marine has it. As for bleeding there is a procedure to follow. If you have the owners manual it will tell you how in it. If not give me a call. 582-9716 If you go to West for the fluid, you can pick up the fill to tube there as well.

Bill


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Boater's World has it for $17.99 a liter if you can't find it elsewhere. Get the fill tube also. The system only holds a couple of liters so you don't need a whole lot.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Stay with the Sea Star fluid.




Amen! 



My whole system holds 2qts and I have a single ram and twin stations. Yes $13qt is expensive for it, but it's only 2qts and steering problems from leaks or loss of steering is a lot more of a PITA and expense. Use the stuff the they recommend.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Other fluids that Seastar recommends are:

Texaco H015, Aero Shell fluid #41, Chevron Aviation Fluid A, Mobil Aero HFA.

All things considered I beat the SeaStar Fluid will be easier to find.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll take that bet...go to almost any local airport and they will have the fluid in stock...at about 1/3-1/2 the price.

Harry


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

While you may be able to get it easier at the airport I don't believe others will?



1]Take container to put fluid in. I'm sure they buy it in at least 5gal pails?

Drive from the West side of town to the East side of town.

Figure out where to park at the Airport.

Figure out where and who to go talk to to get some.





2]Stay on the West side and drive to West Marine and pick it up and pay $13qt



3]Plan ahead on a new install and order it online [along with some extra fluid for down the road] with the other parts that you have ordered to install hyd steering and pay $10qt + no tax.



#3 is what I do.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Pretty much every FBO I've ever been in sells it in 1 gallon jugs (they look like anti-freeze jugs). To top it off, it is tinted red, which makes it easier to spot leaks if you have any.

Harry


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (6/8/2008)*5606C is no longer the current standard. You can get 5606G, H, etc. at most small airport FBOs. And before you tell me you got the 5606C info from Teleflex's website, do a little more looking around...they have lots of outdated info on their website and you can find references to 5606G, 5606H, etc.Harry


Yes I got it from a WEB site..but if you meet at least (which you say is not the current standard today) 5606C or better. 5606 would be the standard with tighter standard (revisions) from "C" to "G or H" or whatever (updated standards) 5606H would meet C's standards but not the reverse. AS for going to the airport, I'd stay with the manufactures fluid, and later resort to aviation fluid. As far as going to a FBO "fixed based operators" (they service Non Commercial and Military A/C) and getting it, would be very easy. All FBO's have parking right at their office. Walk in and ask for the fluid and a lineman will be directed to you or you to him, as that is who both fuels the A/C and tops off any fluid needed if the pilot doesn't do it himself. And YES bring a suitable container.

And the correct fluid is a MINERAL fluid.

Aeroshell Fluid 41 (5606H)...tinted RED..and easy to find leaks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> To top it off, it is tinted red,




Had I seen that and and was working on a person's boat I would recommend them to flush the system.



How do I know it's not ATF?





To each his own. Buy it or what ever you want. The bottles that say SeaStar on them is what goes in my stuff and boats that I work on for people.



We beat this to death and each is going to do what they always have done.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the advice!!! I will be going with seastar fluid, since that is what is recomeneded as best. And the price doesnt bother me, since it is not "expendeble" like gas where I will always be refilling.

Thnax SOS for the offer to help with some advice. I will definately call if I need a tip.

Tim....I would definately like to try some diferent props then, that would be great to dial it in before the repitch.

And thanx a million for the great job you guys at Breeze Fabricators did mounting my dive ladder on the cat!!!! The family loved it this weekend when we anchored up behind flounders and were jumpin off the tower and swimmin all day for about 6 hours. I will be posting some pics soon of your guys work. made gettin in and out of the boat a breeze!


----------

